# ivomec sheep drench dosage



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

im going to deworm someof my goats today that need it

since it is safe for pregnant does 

do i use the dosage on the label? or is it diffrent for goats? thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I believe it is different. Do a search on here.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/different-ivomecs-will-mine-work-goats-110586/

I found one thread but none of the other ones mention anything about it 
Take a quick skim on the link i posted its pretty short one of the members said for sheep it would be same but another said sheep dewormers are less strong

Thanks


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

What strength is it? 0.8 mg per ml?


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Sorry not sure... the deqormer is at the farm 

Darn...


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

IVOMEC® DRENCH FOR SHEEP
Merial
(ivermectin)
0.08% Solution

hey thats the percentage

thanks


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Dose is 3 mls. per 18 lbs.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks! I appreciate it 
The bottle says in cc though

And i got the strength from online it must be same as i am using ivomec


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

ccs and mls are 2 different was of saying the same measurement.


----------

